# Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

kleines Problemchen: Eine Steckrute (Übersteckverbindung) aus meinem Bestand hat einen etwas lockeren Sitz beim Zusammenstecken. Sprich, da wackelt nichts oder hat Spiel, aber trotzdem läßt sich die eine Rute im direkten Vergleich zur identischen anderen Rute mittlerweile recht locker zusammenstecken und wieder lösen. 

Ich hab da doch etwas Bedenken bei kräftigeren Würfen.

Kann man das Problem irgendwie beseitigen? 
Für Tips und Infos wäre ich echt dankbar... #6


----------



## darksnake (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Frag mal deinen Dealer der hat da tricks und der mavht das zu 99% auch kostenlos da gibt es verschiedene wachse usw. kenne mich da nicht aus...


----------



## friggler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

@Pilkman
Habe das gleiche Prob. mit meiner Shimano Beastmaster Brandungsrute, die Qualität der neueren Produkte ist tw. nicht besonders.|krach:
Ich habe mir ein stück Vollgummi in die Bohrmasch. gespannt und mit Schleifpapier so bearbeitet dass es auf der einen Seite (männchen)eingeklebt werden kann und auf der anderen minimal dicker ist als das Steckteil.
Bei vielen Ruten ist das Herstellerseitig ja auch so gelöst, und den Gummipilz kann man so recht gut nachmachen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

-Ich verwende Hartwachs aus dem Kfz-Zubehör.
Die mechanische Belastung der Verzapfung nimmt bei Zugabe von Füllmaterialien wie Gummi, Holz, Folie oder Lack stark zu.
Es führt zwangsläufig zu Stauchungen und Ausfaserung beim Männchen und zu Spannungsrissen und Aufsprengungen beim Weibchen.
Es kann eine Zeit lang gut gehen und man sieht die Schäden auch nicht unbedingt sofort, aber auf Dauer ist Wachs schonender.
Kerzenwachs ist untauglich da es sich bei Benutzung der Rute rasch auswalkt und zudem die Vezapfung schmierig macht.


----------



## argon08 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

wenn nicht so viel spiel ist einfach einen grasshalm mit einschieben !!


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Hallo,

da waren doch schon ein paar Stichworte... #6

@ Dorschbremse-Ri

Hartwachs aus dem Kfz-Bereich? Das was zur Lackpflege und -versiegelung genutzt wird?

@ All

Hab nochmal die Suche bemüht und da kamen so Stichworte wie Teflon- bzw. Carbonspray. Kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Wenns eine saubere durchgängige ungeschliffene Überschubverbindung ist, kannste auch mal den Ansatz auf dem Zapfenstück mit ganz feinem Schmirgel glätten. Das hört sich ja so an, als wenn die Verbindungsstelle etwas dünner geworden ist, dahinter sich aber ein behindernder Wulst gebildet hat und dieser eine Aufsteckung mit vollem Anpressdruck verhindert. Gerade bei dieser Art Steckverbindung hat man ja nicht das Problem, ob die Teile nun 1 oder 2cm weiter draufgesteckt werden.


----------



## Pilkman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Hi Angeldet,

das Problem ist, dass direkt dahinter eine stabilisierende Wicklung beginnt. Die müßte ich sozusagen runter nehmen, anschleifen und neu wickeln. Traue ich mir nicht zu. Wäre auch Frevel bei einer zwar alten, aber damals sündhaft teuren und bisher ungefischten Rute. #t 

Hab jetzt erstmal - in Ermangelung anderer Produkte - Kerzenwachs genommen und damit den "männlichen" Teil der Übersteckverbindung eingerieben. Nach dem Schwimmen und nachdem sich die Badestelle im Wald etwas beruhigt hatte, habe ich dann nochmal die Peitsche vorgeholt und die 150 Gramm mit Überkopfwürfen rausgepfeffert. Dabei gab es absolut keine Probleme und keine Verdrehungen. 

Nur möchte ich ja in der Brandung (Ja, es ist einer meiner neuen Cormoran Coramid Super Long Cast Brandungsruten) ja nicht nur Überkopfwürfe, sondern den Blank wesentlich stärker belastende abgelegte und gependelte Würfe machen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

@ Pilkman;

Jau, aber nicht die Plörre aus dem Discounter (Nigrin,Sonax & Co., sondern das Schuhcreme- ähnliche für Poliermaschinen.

Finger weg vom Teflonspray!!!
Ist gedacht zur Reibungsreduzierung von aufeinander wirkender/ arbeitender Teile (Zahnräder/ Ketten usw.) !
-Sonst wirfst Du wirklich Deine RUTE aus- zumindest den Kopfteil.

Carbonspray könnte bei Carbonruten ne Lösung sein- aber nur wenn Du in der Lage  bist eine einheitlich dicke Beschichtung zu erzeugen.
Sonst steckst Du etwas ovales in ein Rundes= ungleichmässige Belastung der Steckverbindung im Drill / bei der Landung

- JA - man kann sich auch einpieseln! - Aber bei meinen (durchweg teuren) bin ich halt sehr sorgfältig!|scardie:


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*



			
				Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pilkman;
> 
> Jau, aber nicht die Plörre aus dem Discounter (Nigrin,Sonax & Co., sondern das Schuhcreme- ähnliche für Poliermaschinen. ...



Hi,

danke für Deine Infos, kannste ein spezielles Produkt empfehlen? Denn manchmal krieg ich sowas ja bei Ebay und Co. ... #h


----------



## sunny (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Ich habe den Zapfen einfach mit durchsichtigem Nagellack überzogen und anschließend mit einem feinen Sandpapier  entsprechen abgeschliffen. 

Günstig und hält. Je nachdem wie oft die Rute im Gebrauch ist, muss die Prodzedur das ein oder andere mal wiederholt werden, weil sich der Nagellack durch das Zusammenstecken der Teile abnutzt.


----------



## Saugschmerle (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

@Pilkman

Schau mal bei Alexander Schlager auf der HP http://www.rutenbau.at
Dort gibt es ein Produkt:
_Ferrule Lube_ - mit diesem Mittelchen gehören lose Steckverbindungen der Vergangenheit an. Testen Sie das Fläschchen zum Vorzugspreis.
EUR 10,--

Kannst bei ihm mal anfragen ob es für Dein Problem "die Lösung" ist.#6 

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## xonnel (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

Falls Du Zeit hast ..... 
800-1000er Schleifpapier, nen guten Rutenlack und dann Nass-Schleifen, Lackieren, Nass-Schleifen, Lackieren usw. bis Du etwas Materialauftrag erzeugt hast. Die Rute im Schleifpapier leicht und ohne Druck drehen, nicht das Schleifpapier über die Steckverbindung ziehen.

Ich habe auf diese Art und Weise eine stark wackelnde Steckverbindung ganz astrein wieder hinbekommen, die mittlerweile circa 50 Einsätze klaglos überstanden hat.


----------



## fantazia (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

habe bei meiner spinnrute ein ähnliches problem.nach längeren angeln löst sich die verbindung bzw verdreht sich..........is recht nervig wenn man die steckverbindung nach mehreren würfen immer wieder fest stecken muss.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Etwas lockere Steckverbindung bei Rutenteilen...*

@ Pilkman-

Maguire Hartwachs oder WENOL Polish zum Beispiel.
Muß bei Ebay aber nicht unbedingt am günstigsten sein!

Tut auch dem Auto ganz gut.:q


----------

